# Convince me to get a Macbook



## crazlunatic (Mar 9, 2007)

Alright Apple fans, here's your chance to shine.
I'm a Grade 11 high-school student and can't decide the 
12-inch Windows Vista DELL XPS Laptop
and
the 13-inch white Apple Macbook (or any other macbook that suits me)

Please tell me why I should get a Macbook over a regular Laptop. I know a lot about Windows Vista so you don't have to tell me that Vista has a lot of bugs, lacks driver support, and tried to copy the MAC OS X.

If you guys are succesful, I will be waiting until Leopard comes out (this october I believe) to pick up my Mac =)

Btw, I game (sometimes) but not hardcore gamer


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

crazlunatic said:


> Alright Apple fans, here's your chance to shine.
> I'm a Grade 11 high-school student and can't decide the
> 12-inch Windows Vista DELL XPS Laptop
> and
> ...


Meh. This is a technical support board. Get whatever works best for you. Come here when you have problems and seek answers. Go to a store for a sales pitch.

No offense.


----------



## AshGreen (Apr 16, 2007)

Where i work we provide support to our customers after we install their systems, The places that have a few macs dotted around we never hear from. ive been usin them at home for over a year or so andnever had problems. Very few Viruses, More stable systems, Easier for general use. Plus less chance of data loss of ur college stuff.

Plus the new Intel Macs can dual boot Windows so best of both worlds or you can use software solutions with Parallels and run XP within OS X

Id wait an get a mac book pro though esp if you enjoy the odd game!!!

Ash


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

i am a hard core gammer and tbh i havent missed the games i have had a macbook for ages now and i have only just put windows on it for one game and am thinking about taking windows back off as mac osx dose everything i want it to and i have loads of game on my macbook any way

and yer tbh not the place for this type of q

but yer get a mac 

or burn in hell 

(ok i migh have taken that 2 far)


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi,

I recommend the Dell XPS, however get whatever suits your needs. In high school I'm guessing you have both PC and Mac labs, so whatever you like to use would be good. Me, I'd never buy a Macbook or another Apple computer for that matter simply because there is a more user-friendly interface on a PC, and a PC can do TONS more stuff that Macs just cannot. Please check out my post on this thread.

~Simon


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

dungeonguard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recommend the Dell XPS, however get whatever suits your needs. In high school I'm guessing you have both PC and Mac labs, so whatever you like to use would be good. Me, I'd never buy a Macbook or another Apple computer for that matter simply because there is a more user-friendly interface on a PC, and a PC can do TONS more stuff that Macs just cannot. Please check out my post on this thread.
> 
> ~Simon


hahaha, sorry, i just found that post really funny


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Just a quick note - I've the white C2D MB for the past few months, and find it very , easy, fast, amazing machine. I've Gateway and Dell laptops for work, and they suffice. As you state that you are not into gaming, and w/ the fact that the MB does both OSX and Windows, plus the other benefits of an Apple, I would highly recommend that ya seriously consider looking at this machine. Remember it may appear to be high cost to purchase, but that is deceiving... 

PS: Wait if you want, but, if you want/need the laptop now, get it now. Also, for the most part, I would shy away from the first rendition of just about any product - as later versions tend to be tad bit more stable/faster/"better".


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

drummerbull said:


> hahaha, sorry, i just found that post really funny


Agreed. If ignorance is bliss this guy (dungeonguard) must be freaking _orgasmic_.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

dungeonguard said:


> there is a more user-friendly interface on a PC


Interesting. I've never even heard staunch Windows supporters go that far.
Is it more user-friendly, or you're just conditioned and more familiar with Windows?



dungeonguard said:


> and a PC can do TONS more stuff that Macs just cannot.


I would be interested to see some concrete examples of this.


----------



## busdown (Apr 18, 2007)

Get it!!!!!! I am!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

The best thing you could do to help you decide is try it out for a week. (Find someone you know and make arrangements to spend some time checking it out.) I guarantee you'll end up with one.

It is like test driving a car. You can research 'til you are blue in the face, but you are never fully convinced until you sit behind the wheel and get a good feel for it.


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yankee Rose said:


> The best thing you could do to help you decide is try it out for a week. (Find someone you know and make arrangements to spend some time checking it out.) I guarantee you'll end up with one.
> 
> It is like test driving a car. You can research 'til you are blue in the face, but you are never fully convinced until you sit behind the wheel and get a good feel for it.


this sounds about right but if you do try one out try to do your day to day things on it i know what its like just to have a look at a frends note book you carnt get a feel to you have tryed it out for your self.

for example of how my macbook fits in my life

in the moaing i have ical run a work flow that opens itunes at my fav play list to wake me up download my mail open up some web pages logs me on msn

ready for me to just my macbook be for i go out in to the big wide world.

things like this just work on a mac i have tryed stuff like this on a pc and well it never works this well

my advice as always is get a mac.


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi,

I'm sorry to all of you Mac-Fans. I don't feel as if I should post on the Mac Boards any longer, so here is my resignation.

~Simon


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

dungeonguard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry to all of you Mac-Fans. I don't feel as if I should post on the Mac Boards any longer, so here is my resignation.
> 
> ~Simon


Simon - maybe could be that you came across as not offering much solid help or advice, but instead offered demeaning words against a brand of computer that those that frequent this section find useful, friendly, and fun, while still being very powerful, secure, and fast, while offering, via the Intel chip & BC/Parallels, the ability to do both Windows & Mac programs. No, I am not a die-hard Mac boy, but just a person who finds that this particular way of interfacing w/ a computer via this operating system and hardware suits my needs, while being friendly and powerful - in a better overall manner than that offered via MS, which I have used and still use on daily basis, since Windows 3.1.

Since you use and have Mac and PC computers, I am sure that you can offer some constructive criticism of both platforms, w/o being negative. Not saying that you were that much, but I for one would like to see some honest discussion of why you stated what you opined - with some evidence or examples of such. 'k?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

People could have a war on Mac vs. PC and still never come to peace.

It all comes down to personal preference and if there are things you need to run that only work on one OS (which gives Macs the upper hand, as they can run Windows with Boot Camp or Parallels...) .


----------



## gslrider (Apr 18, 2007)

Yankee Rose said:


> The best thing you could do to help you decide is try it out for a week. (Find someone you know and make arrangements to spend some time checking it out.) I guarantee you'll end up with one.
> 
> It is like test driving a car. You can research 'til you are blue in the face, but you are never fully convinced until you sit behind the wheel and get a good feel for it.


I agree with Yankee Rose. I've had friends who have been PC users for years, and have become interested in Macs recently. After a span of about a couple of weeks (about 6 days in total) of coming over and playing around with my Mac, they were really surprised in how fast they were getting accustomed to the Mac and it's OS. And have commented how much more easier and intuitive it is compared to Windows.

The selling point for them was that, the new Macs can run both OS X and Windows. They got the best of both worlds. What PC can say that?


----------

